# Need Dishwasher advice



## jackstar (Aug 25, 2007)

Fellow MS,

This is a shot in the dark, but this site has helped me out so many other times I thought I might try it....

We bought our house about two years ago and it has a 1997 GE Profile dishwasher in it. Thing worked when we bought it just fine. Recently though the water has not been draining out of the tub at the end of the cycle. There must be 2 inches at least of water (not the little normal amount around the seals).

I have called GE, tried everything I can read on the internet to see if there is blockage. The strange thing is I pulled the drain hose where it connects to the garbage disposal under the sink and ran the dishwasher with a bucket by the house. When it went into the first drain cycle, the water drained out with no problem into the bucket. I then let it run some more, stopped it, and checked mid cycle. There was no accumulated water in the tub.

It only seems to collect the 2 or so inches of water in the tub at the end of the cycle and that water is somewhat dirty and now the dishes aren't coming clean.

Is this a pump issue or something else. I'm really trying to avoid a service call or buying a new machine in these times, so if anyone has had a similar experience I would appreciate the insight. Thank you in advance,

JS


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Been seeing this alot of GE models. Atleast 3 this week. It is possible that something is jambed in the pump inlet. You can view from screen on bottom of inside unit below the heating element. you might find yourself pulling the center spin washer to see down there. Expect alot of cussing and tedious work. Keep track of the screws and don't drop, keep the magnet handy.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I had this symptom on another model of dishwasher. I don't recall what the problem was, because it was a 20+ yr old dishwasher and we replaced it with a Bosch. Awesome dishwasher, I highly recommend it. 

A 14 yr old dishwasher is likely near the end of its useful life. You have a few options: 

1. Hunt the internet for a DIY forum that has the solution for your situation, and repair it yourself. 
2. Call an appliance guy and spend $100-$150 to have it fixed. 
3. Buy a new dishwasher.


----------



## mva5142 (Aug 18, 2008)

and it has never worked out well for me but I'll pass it along. Who knows maybe it will work for you.

Q: What do you do when your dishwasher is broken?

A: Slap her and tell her to get back to work.

Good luck!!

Matt


----------



## jackstar (Aug 25, 2007)

I knew it, I knew it! I was sure to find the answer on here and Matt came through. I'll let you know how that "repair" turns out--I'll try it tonight!

Seriously though, thanks for the ideas. I may have found an option on another forum but I do appreciate the input.

JS


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Teach her how to wash the dishes correctly.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

jackstar said:


> I knew it, I knew it! I was sure to find the answer on here and Matt came through. I'll let you know how that "repair" turns out--I'll try it tonight!
> 
> Seriously though, thanks for the ideas. I may have found an option on another forum but I do appreciate the input.
> 
> JS


How'd it work out for ya?


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

You mentioned in your initial posting that the first drain cycle worked fine and the water pumped out. The final pump out cycle never pumped out. This makes me think it is a timer / cycle issue. Sounds to me that the timer is not telling the drain solenoid to open for the final pump out. Does the pump motor run for final pump?


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

Do you have a high loop in your drain line?


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I just dealt with this same issue on my boss' Bosch. It ended up being an impeller motor issue. The sad reality is most appliances like that are made to only last 10 years or so. I would recommend checking you local auction listings. My wife and I got a brand new stainless one at an auction for $45 and a stainless stove for $100 that still sold in the stores for $600. Its a repo auction house in Flint that almost strictly deals with household appliances and you generally get good deals. Its called Total Resource auction service. You can see their online listings with pictures and they have auctions almost every weekend.


----------

